# Pseudocode der Exponentiellen Suche



## MaggyMo (15. Jul 2020)

Guten Abend   

Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem Pseudocode der exponentiellen Suche. 
Die Vorgabe lautet wie folgt:


```
ExponentielleSuche( Array A, Integer n, Integer key)
Integer i;

Falls ((key> A[i]) || (k>A[n]))
    return 0;

Sonst
    i=1;
    Solange ((key>A[i]) && (i<n))
         i = i+i;
        return BinarySearch(A, i/2, i , key)
```


Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Aufruf der binären Suche. Macht es an dieser Stelle nicht Sinn, i/2 + 1 und i-1 zu übergeben? Die beiden Werte wurden ja zuvor ausgeschlossen.

Liebe Grüße


----------

